
CPython GitHub migration scheduled for Friday - aleyan
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2017-February/147341.html
======
hobarrera
I do wish they would have considered GitLab, which is open source just like
Python.

~~~
aleyan
They did. [1][2] According to Brett Cannon who made the decision it came down
to three things: GitHub has a built in social network, GitLab has no killer
feature over GitHub, and Guido the beloved BDFL prefers GitHub.

[1] [https://snarky.ca/the-history-behind-the-decision-to-move-
py...](https://snarky.ca/the-history-behind-the-decision-to-move-python-to-
github/) [2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13611387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13611387)

